# "Vomit" that looks and smells like feces... YIKES...



## StrangeEyeAm

I'm not even 100% which dog it was, but I'm pretty sure that it's my youngest dog, Lyla, though, who hacked up this small mucus-like blob that looked and smelled like feces. I know that something like that can be very, very serious... but that's where my question comes in.

She did the same thing about a month ago. Previously, though, I've never noticed that happening. Lyla is a poop eater. I actually thought she had grown out of it in the last few months... but I caught her eating poop the other day... so I guess not. Back to picking up the poop straight as it comes out of their butts. Haha...

Since she's eating, playing, acting, and urinating and defecating normally... is it probably just her hacking up some of the poo she had eaten? I wouldn't even consider it vomiting or regurgitating. It's like there was something stuck her throat, and she hacked it up. None of the hoopla that dogs normally go through when they throw up. The heaving and what not, I mean.

Has this ever happened to anyone before? They've been on raw for probably 5 or 6 months now... and I'm still worrisome about doing more damage to my dogs than help by feeding raw. Intestinal blockages, pancreatitis, peritonitis, etc. It all freaks me out.

If she weren't a poop eater and acting normal, I'd be at the vet already... but I'm wondering if I should even be concerned?


----------



## Caty M

That's exactly what it is.. she ate poop and puked it. My little greyhound does that too.. she will raid the kitty litter for kitty crispies and then eat them... and once we were getting into bed and she puked it, all over my arm and bed.

I think if she were actually vomiting her own unpooped poop she would not be acting normal.


----------



## Caty M

And for your worries, I always ask people- what makes a dog food company have higher credentials than mother nature? Dogs can choke on kibble. Nothing in life is risk free but you have to realize that what you are doing is truly best for your dog.


----------



## StrangeEyeAm

That's what I'm kind of assuming it was... and it's not even her really regurgitating or vomiting. Just kind of... hacking up a little poop that was caught in her throat, maybe? And if it happened about a month ago, I'd think that she'd be worse off and barely alive right now if it were something serious and not just her coughing up feces that she ate. I worry about my babies so much... since I'm still fairly new to raw... I worry even more! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## 3Musketeers

I'm pretty sure that's just her eating the poop and it not sitting well in her stomach, and what happens when things don't sit well in our stomachs? We throw it up.
I wouldn't worry about it, other than watching her to make sure she doesn't eat poo on a regular basis.


Also, with raw, think about it this way, you can control the amount of fat you're giving, so I would say pancreatitis is very unlikely unless you give your dog a giant glob of fat every day. Intestinal blockages more frequently occur with... *gasp* rawhide!, the very stuff you see in most pet stores, cooked bones may also cause them, socks and corn-cobs will cause blockages, and it's pretty safe to say that none of us raw feeders here have ever experienced a blockage from a raw bone. 
Nothing is risk free, for every possible risk you can attribute to raw, you can attribute a possible risk to kibble.
For example, diabetes, periodontal disease, obesity, these three are very common in kibble-fed dogs, yet basically unheard of in raw-fed dogs. I would also like to note, that every case I've ever read of a kidney-affected dog, it has been a dog on commercial food.

So, don't be scared.


----------



## RawFedDogs

StrangeEyeAm said:


> They've been on raw for probably 5 or 6 months now... and I'm still worrisome about doing more damage to my dogs than help by feeding raw. Intestinal blockages, pancreatitis, peritonitis, etc. It all freaks me out.


A year from now you wlil laugh at yourself for making comments like this. :smile: Blockages almost never happen. In 10 years of being in many raw feeding groups like this and reading several hundred thousand posts, I have heard of 2 dogs that had intestinal blockages out of tens of thousand of dogs in these groups. Your dog has a much better chance of being run over by a car or killed by another dog than having an intestinal blockage from a raw bone. He is MUCH more likely to have a blockage because of a ball, washcloth, sock, etc.  Pancreatitis is a health problem of kibble fed dogs. Raw fed dogs never get this. Many many kibble fed dogs with pancreatitis have the problem disappear when switched to raw. This happens almost dailly. I have never one time heard of a raw fed dog who had peritonitis. 

It's a fact that you will do much more health damage to your dog by feeding even the best kibble than feeding what nature intended for your dog to eat. By feeding what his body is designed to digest. You should feel good and pat yourself on the back for feeding the best food you could possibly feed a dog. Any dog.



> If she weren't a poop eater and acting normal, I'd be at the vet already... but I'm wondering if I should even be concerned?


What you saw is absolutely nothing to be concerned about. It's gross and icky to the max but not harmful.


----------



## eternalstudent

Oh the joys of owning a dog ;-), we have to love their little quirks.

As Bill says, nothing to worry about.

My pup loves two types of poo more than anything first of is tortoise, and thankfully they don't produce enough to be a problem.
and 
Cow poo.

She came back from one walk, a little lethargic, 30 mins latter she starts to throw up, I'm like OMG whats going on. She chucked up about 1lb of cow poo on the living room carpet. 

Smelled lovely, and stained the floor. 

Hay ho, you gotta love them LOL


----------



## StrangeEyeAm

*Breathes* Thank you SO much for all of the helpful, polite replies! I feel much better now. 

Yeah, I really thought she had outgrown it... so I wasn't scooping poop was quickly as I used to! It IS disgusting. Especially when she comes in and wants to kiss me. Ewww! Back to picking it up as it comes out!

Again, thank you! You were all very helpful!


----------

